# koi to water gal ratio???



## aaronfisher (Mar 7, 2009)

i just want to know what the ratio is is for gallons to fish size for koi


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

I would suggest 200 gallons per fish.


----------



## redpaulhus (Jul 6, 2008)

I like that number for small koi, and about 500g+ (per koi) for larger koi (ie 20" and up) -- this is assuming large robust filtration and regular partial water changes of course.


----------



## aaronfisher (Mar 7, 2009)

the mrs told me that the biggest i can have for a pond is 150 gal the tahoe by Laguna ponds is it too small for koi and should i get gold fish insted


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Stick to goldfish. Please post your location and possible maximum and minimum temperature range all year around so we can determine the best plan for you. Should it happen that your area suffers winter season, then the pond has to have a depth of 3 feet or more, or you will have to remove your fish and put in the tank indoors if the weather goes stiffling cold below 18 degrees Celsius. You might want to stick to common goldfish, comet or shubunkins. Fancy ones are more delicate although fantails, being an intermediate, will work just fine.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Lupin said:


> Stick to goldfish. Please post your location and possible maximum and minimum temperature range all year around so we can determine the best plan for you. Should it happen that your area suffers winter season, then the pond has to have a depth of 3 feet or more, or you will have to remove your fish and put in the tank indoors if the weather goes stiffling cold below 18 degrees Celsius. You might want to stick to common goldfish, comet or shubunkins. Fancy ones are more delicate although fantails, being an intermediate, will work just fine.



18 degrees celsius cold? Thats like really warm. Thats one of the reasons I will probably never be able to have a koi pond here in Wisc. during the winter you get quite a few days where the temp says below -18*C or below 0*F. Anything above freezing during winter is a heat wave.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Mikaila31 said:


> 18 degrees celsius cold? Thats like really warm. Thats one of the reasons I will probably never be able to have a koi pond here in Wisc. during the winter you get quite a few days where the temp says below -18*C or below 0*F. Anything above freezing during winter is a heat wave.


 I guess being an Asian, we have different ways of interpreting our weather.:shock:


----------



## aaronfisher (Mar 7, 2009)

north western BC Canada -25C is nothing up here


----------

